# Visual Basic > Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience >  How to use modern window for computer?

## rosezam

Hi,this is rosezam.I am working computer it education and working Affiliate Marketing.I have a website.I want how to know about window use for computer.

----------


## Shaggy Hiker

You're going to need to explain what you are looking for a whole lot more thoroughly than that.

----------


## Trdrego

Haha, yep, more details please.

----------


## samuel_robinson

I didn't even understand your question. Oh... Please be more specific. Thanks.

----------


## Johannah

is she talking about upgrading to Window 10 and doesn't know how to use it? well...I just interpret from the title "modern Window", funny how she put words in sentence   :big yellow:

----------


## passel

I'm sure "modern Window" came from the title of this forum "Universal Windows Platform and Modern Windows Experience", which is a phrase I believe from Microsoft themselves from the Windows 8 era.

But the poster has not been on the forum since posting the question (didn't even wait for a response), so no real reason to dredge up and ponder the reason for this thread. Even though it is the day before Halloween in the U.S., no need to grave dig. RIP

----------

